# She keeps peeing in her underwear and it is wearing me out! Help me!



## mytwogirls (Jan 3, 2008)

My two year old was going pee pee in the potty for about a week, she even took herself. Then all of a sudden she quit going, had no interest. However, she still wanted to wear Pull-Ups and was peeing and pooping in them. I would ask her if she wanted to go, but she always refused. I got tired of buying Pullups so I put her in underwear. I have been told by wearing undies and getting wet they won't like the feeling. She hides from me and goes into the laundry room and pees and poops through her underwear and does not seem bothered by it. What do I do? Do I keep her in them? Switch to diapers? I am just so frustrated by this situation. I hate the smell and mess and it is driving me nuts!All I do all day is clean up her pee and poop and I am about ready to scream!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## milehighmonkeys (Apr 13, 2006)

This is not unusual. Some kids continue to have accidents, although less frequently, up to around four or five. Sometimes you need to take a step back. She won't be scarred for life to wear a few more diapers.


----------



## myrmom (Aug 19, 2004)

if i were in your shoes I would put her back in diapers...she may hate being back in diapers....if she does she will start going to the potty again.


----------



## mytwogirls (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah I think I might go back to diapers. I just don't want to give her mixed signals. Do you think that would confuse her? Geez, I am at a loss.....







I ask her to go and she refuses to sit on the potty at all, then goes in her pants. Two weeks ago she wanted to go potty. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## kriswrite (Dec 9, 2006)

I have a similar situation with my 3 year old...except the only time she used the potty was to poop and that was many months ago.

It IS so frustrating when they want to wear underwear but don't seem to mind peeing or pooping in them...

Kristina


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

I would put her back in diapers. AJ did this right before Ilana was born and went back in pull ups for about 4 mos and then went back to pottying like he never had stopped.


----------



## Ammaarah (May 21, 2005)

Same thing happened with my daughter - she was almost trained and then got very oppositional about it (probably my fault somehow, LOL) so I just put her in diapers again and I figure she will take the lead herself soon. It's a bummer but it's better than going crazy cleaning up 10 peepee accidents a day.


----------



## mytwogirls (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks mamas. She asked for her big girl undies this a.m. and I let her, but after an accident (which I am sure there will be...unless a miracle happens!) I will switch over the diapers. I am just bummed out....but if she is not ready then I don't want to rush things, just let it happen when it happens I guess....


----------



## orangekoolaid (May 21, 2006)

what if you let her run around the house without underwear on? that's how my DD learned to potty.


----------



## Shanana (May 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mytwogirls* 
I ask her to go and she refuses to sit on the potty at all, then goes in her pants. Two weeks ago she wanted to go potty. Anyone else experience this?

Yes.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *orangekoolaid* 
what if you let her run around the house without underwear on? that's how my DD learned to potty.









:

My dd1 is a bit older (turned 3 a few weeks ago), and we started potty learning about 3 weeks ago. The first week went great! I kept her naked for one day then put her in underwear (her request) and she didn't have a single accident (still requested dipes for most of her poops, though







). The next week she got very oppositional. Whenever I suggested pottying or even said, "Let me know _when_ you need to go," she would just shout NO and refused to go. Of course, she ended up peeing in her underwear because you have to go eventually. So after a few days of that, we went back to her being naked. She has never had an accident while naked, although again, she will usually request a diaper to poop in. I've put her in underwear a few times this week when we were going to be out and about, and it went great. The only accident this week was when I left her in underwear for quiet time (I usually put her in a dipe for quiet time / nap and also overnight, although she has been waking up dry for days).

She is now more amenable to me suggesting she try to potty, although I always try to put some choices in there. We have three bathrooms, so I'll ask which bathroom she wants to use. Or, does she want to sit on the big potty or use the seat? Or does she want to sit on the little potty outside? Things like that. I think letting her make some choices gives her a sense of control and make it less likely to provoke an outright refusal.

Good luck! This has been frustrating because it's obvious she is 100% _physically_ ready. To know we could be done with diapers but still have to use them because she is being contrary was making me kind of mad







. FWIW, I still keep her naked almost all the time when we're at home, but I think we'll be able to stop that in the very near future.


----------



## mytwogirls (Jan 3, 2008)

I will have to try the naked thing! Right now she is in her undies and no accidents, but she has not tried to go either so it is just a matter of time...something has got to give...haha. Frustrating, yes! I will try the naked thing this weekend as I don't have to work. We have three bathrooms in our house as well and we have potty chairs in all three so she is covered as to which one she wants to use. I also have another potty chair in the laundry room just in case. I will keep you updated as to how things go this afternoon...


----------



## H & J's Mom (Jun 1, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mytwogirls* 
Yeah I think I might go back to diapers. I just don't want to give her mixed signals. Do you think that would confuse her? Geez, I am at a loss.....







I ask her to go and she refuses to sit on the potty at all, then goes in her pants. Two weeks ago she wanted to go potty. Anyone else experience this?

Yup, this sounds like us this week. All weekend my DS went potty with no accidents .... then he just started refusing to sit and go. I knew he needed to but he'd look at the toilet and say nope and then pee in his undies 5 mins later.

He's still young (22mos) so I'm not concerned. I'll keep asking if he needs to go at diaper changes and let him run diaper free when possible and see how things go.

Two is still quite young so I think you've got lots of time yet ... I know its frustrating to get so exited and then get let down.


----------



## ChelseaG (Oct 29, 2004)

Naked time worked for us







- When DD was PL'ing - for some reason she would have no problem peeing in her panties, but if she was naked, she would run to the potty. We fluctuated between naked time, then tried panties for a few days, and if she was having too many accidents, we would go back to naked time, and after a couple weeks - she was in panties full time with pretty much no accidents.
Good luck!


----------



## mytwogirls (Jan 3, 2008)

Well....she went ALL morning from 7 a.m. to 1 p.m. so far without peeing or pooping. This is good in that she has had no accidents but bad I think because I KNOW she has to go. I put her in a diaper for her nap and I am sure it will soaked when she gets up. I can't believe she held it for this long. I can't even do that. Oh well, at least I know she can hold it.


----------



## dawncayden (Jan 24, 2006)

Give her the option every morning if she wants a diaper, or if she wants underwear/naked time. If she chooses underwear or naked time, just say that means we have to pee and poop on the potty.
She is only 2, so its not like she's late on potty learning so I wouldn't rush it, just leave it up to her.


----------



## dawncayden (Jan 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChelseaG* 
Naked time worked for us







- When DD was PL'ing - for some reason she would have no problem peeing in her panties, but if she was naked, she would run to the potty. We fluctuated between naked time, then tried panties for a few days, and if she was having too many accidents, we would go back to naked time, and after a couple weeks - she was in panties full time with pretty much no accidents.
Good luck!

This is true for us too. Underwear meant diaper until recently.


----------



## SeekingJoy (Apr 30, 2007)

Hope this afternoon goes better. DS did something similar. Three things helped:
1) naked was our default. Needless to say, we stayed around the house a lot for a few weeks.









2) if he wanted to wear underware, fine. If he had an accident, no big deal, no comments from me, but the rule was he needed to wear a diaper or go naked until he went pee or poop in the potty again.

3) I set a timer to remind myself and took him potty hourly. I didn't ask if he needed to go. Just a gentle, matter of fact, "after we finish this book it will be time to potty, wash hands, and have a snack". I led him by the hand to the bathroom. I took off his pants. I put him on the potty. Ususally, he went. If not, no biggie. See #2 above.


----------



## rainbowsprite (Mar 13, 2006)

what worked for my DD was wearing trousers but no underwear, she seemed to think that her underwear was some kind of nappy (diaper). after a week of no underwear and very few accidents she was then fine with it. just a thought...


----------



## mytwogirls (Jan 3, 2008)

So last night she held her poop ALL DAY LONG and at 9 p.m. she finally let loose...I mean really LET LOOSE! Oh my goodness, it went all over the place in her nighttime underwear. She held it for long it was hard and little balls of poop all over the place. I feel so guilty over this. I kept asking all day if she needed to poop and she said no. We are back in diapers to say the least.


----------

